# Druidic Doom 7-string (Peters content inside)



## celticelk (Nov 12, 2012)

I've been plotting a new build with Shad Peters of Peters Instruments, and we're just getting underway with the materials. The basic idea is a 7-string version of Shad's Ranger design (a Tele variant), using domestic wood species found in the area around my house (mixed oak/hickory/walnut forest) and ornamented in a Celtic style rather than the Western/Appalachian style that Shad's previous Rangers have used. Here's the spec list:

7 strings, 21 frets, 16" radius
Body: chambered black walnut with bookmatched curly white oak top
Neck: red oak
Fretboard: hickory with abalone dot inlays
Leather pickguard with Celtic ornamentation
Dimarzio pickups: Air Norton 7 neck/Tone Zone 7 bridge with walnut covers
1 vol, 1 tone, 3-way switch
Antique gunstock stain with satin finish

Here's the white oak we're using for the top:

















More pics as things progress!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Nov 12, 2012)

Just went through the guy's website... my pants weren't ready for that...

Will absolutely follow that. So much win


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 12, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> Just went through the guy's website... my pants weren't ready for that...
> 
> Will absolutely follow that. So much win


+1


----------



## Fiction (Nov 12, 2012)

This is the best idea, ever.


----------



## celticelk (Nov 15, 2012)

Small change: turns out Shad's got access to plenty of the curly white oak, so we're using that for the neck instead of red oak. It'll be a nice match to the flamed maple neck on my OAF 8-string.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 19, 2012)

After some delays, we're getting this build underway; I hope to have more pictures soon. In the meantime, a funny story: Shad emailed today to say that he was examining the wood for the body, and started digging out what he thought was a nail, only to discover that it was in fact a bullet. When was the last time *your* guitar took a round? =)


----------



## celticelk (Dec 19, 2012)

New pics!

Neck blank (along with a tasty-looking hollowbody in progress!):






Unexpected bullet is unexpected!






Fretboard blank:






Body blank being glued up:


----------



## mphsc (Dec 20, 2012)

looking good man.


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 20, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Unexpected bullet is unexpected!


Yeah no chit mang! 
-Brent


----------



## LeAwkwardOli (Dec 20, 2012)

these f-holes look awesome.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 20, 2012)

Top!


----------



## celticelk (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Watty (Dec 22, 2012)

Dayum.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 23, 2012)

I specced out a build with Shad a few months ago myself, but haven't yet pulled the trigger. I gotta get on it. Dude's got skills.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 12, 2013)

Curly white oak neck:


----------



## celticelk (Jan 21, 2013)

Another top shot:


----------



## celticelk (Feb 7, 2013)

Fretboard slotted (the top underneath is not mine):


----------



## Navid (Feb 7, 2013)

YEAH. another Oak neck!


----------



## celticelk (Feb 12, 2013)

Neck with fretboard:


----------



## JStraitiff (Feb 12, 2013)

lol youve gotta be kidding me. you actually found a bullet in your neck.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 12, 2013)

JStraitiff said:


> lol youve gotta be kidding me. you actually found a bullet in your neck.



In the body blank, actually. All I know is what Shad tells me, but if he thinks it was a bullet, I'm inclined to believe him.


----------



## shadpeters (Feb 17, 2013)

JStraitiff said:


> lol youve gotta be kidding me. you actually found a bullet in your neck.




I'll just chime in hear and say, yes there was a bulllet in this wood when I sent it through the planer. I initially thought I had hit a nail till I tried to dig it out and it was about like a piece of bubble gum. I found the entry "wound" on the edge of the board. To my reckoning its a .22 round. This wood is all locally harvested, so most likely scenario is some guys however many years ago was hunting squirrels (walnut trees are great for this) and lost a round in the tree, I know I've probably put countless rounds of ammo into similar trees since I started hunting in my teens.


----------



## stevexc (Feb 18, 2013)

That bullet should totally be worked into the aesthetics. That would be badass.

But this looks sweet so far!


----------



## celticelk (Feb 19, 2013)

With abalone fretboard markers:


----------



## celticelk (Feb 19, 2013)

Taking shape!


----------



## joebalaguer (Feb 22, 2013)

This is going to be classy.


----------



## explosivo (Feb 22, 2013)

To date, I've loved everything that I've seen Shad build. And this is no exception! Looking forward to the finished results (which, given his track records and how it's shaping up thus far, should be absolutely stellar).


----------



## celticelk (Feb 22, 2013)

Neck shaping in progress:


----------



## celticelk (Feb 25, 2013)

Did somebody order a curly oak neck?


----------



## celticelk (Feb 27, 2013)

Neck pocket routed!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 28, 2013)

Just.... mmmmm


----------



## metalmonster (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful !


----------



## celticelk (Mar 19, 2013)

Shad's calling this a "test stain." I think it'll end up being pretty close to the final version.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 19, 2013)

Effin' nom. That's looking awesome, the flame on the neck is really good looking too.


----------



## blanco (Mar 19, 2013)

"TEST STAIN"!!!!! Thats better than a lot of companies put out on a finished guitar. It's going to be stunning when it's finished.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 19, 2013)

That just came to life. Looks great.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 19, 2013)

Furniture my ass!


----------



## joebalaguer (Mar 19, 2013)

Good lord...


----------



## swollenpickle (Mar 21, 2013)

Ohh Sweet Mother!



celticelk said:


> Shad's calling this a "test stain." I think it'll end up being pretty close to the final version.


----------



## celticelk (Mar 21, 2013)

Another top shot - this should be the final version:






We're also probably going to omit the leather pickguard. I just can't bear to cover up that top. =) Shad's roughing up a design anyway, as we may use it for another project.


----------



## celticelk (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words, guys!

Small update: Shad's a little concerned about upper-fret access with the 7-string neck (this is the first 7 he's built in the Ranger style, I think, and possibly his first 7 of any kind), so he's reshaping the cutaway a bit before gluing the neck. I don't generally play above 12-15th position, but it's good to have the option should it become musically necessary down the road.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Mar 23, 2013)

Curly Oak!! WOW!


----------



## celticelk (Apr 1, 2013)

Got this lovely little update over the weekend:







Shad's heel carves are *epic*, yo. And the walnut/oak laminate on the heel that creates that stripe was an extra touch that he just threw in - I didn't know anything about it until I saw the photo. +1 to Class rating.


----------



## metalmonster (Apr 1, 2013)

Lookin' good !


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Apr 2, 2013)

Shad is one of my favorite builders on this board right now. The amount of class and detail he puts in is astonishing. So stoked to see this finished!!!!


----------



## celticelk (Apr 5, 2013)

Walnut bridge plate:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 6, 2013)

celticelk said:


> Neck pocket routed!



I'm sorry if this already has been asked, but does it really have 21 frets? No offence. It's just that most people start PMS'ing when they don't have at least 24 frets.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 6, 2013)

YJGB said:


> I'm sorry if this already has been asked, but does it really have 21 frets? No offence. It's just that most people start PMS'ing when they don't have at least 24 frets.



As most people here will tell you, I'm not most people.  I don't really hit notes above the 17th fret or so, and I prefer the more traditional look and tone of 21-22 fret guitars, especially because my tone is pretty strongly neck-pickup-oriented.


----------



## explosivo (Apr 6, 2013)

Thumbs up for 21 frets! I don't think I own a 24 fret guitar anymore


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 6, 2013)

celticelk said:


> As most people here will tell you, I'm not most people.  I don't really hit notes above the 17th fret or so, and I prefer the more traditional look and tone of 21-22 fret guitars, especially because my tone is pretty strongly neck-pickup-oriented.



Ah well, whatever floats your boat, right?

Also, that top on the body is absolutely mouthwatering!


----------



## metalmonster (Apr 11, 2013)

> Thumbs up for 21 frets! I don't think I own a 24 fret guitar anymore



oh, why ? Is that because of the neck pickup placement or something ? Do you happen to live in france an have a 24 fret guitar lying around so we could trade it with my strat (bizness is bizness , haha)


anyway, that druidic whatever guitar will be so damn classy when finished, i can feel it and can't wait to see pics *_*


----------



## celticelk (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickup covers:


----------



## celticelk (Apr 13, 2013)

Putting the pieces together!


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## celticelk (Apr 17, 2013)

Inlaying the Peters logo in copper wire:







Back shot with control cover:







Shad wants to try an alternate version of the bridge plate, so I may have a comparison shot on that in the next few days. Looking fantastic!


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 18, 2013)

oh my god :facemelt: 

Please take like a billion pictures when you finish this


----------



## TheFashel12 (Apr 18, 2013)

Doesn't get any classier then that !
And that logo is absolutely stunning !


----------



## celticelk (Apr 19, 2013)

Empryrean said:


> oh my god :facemelt:
> 
> Please take like a billion pictures when you finish this


Fortunately, Shad has *excellent* documentary photography for his finished builds, so you won't need to rely on my inferior photographic skills. =)


----------



## celticelk (Apr 19, 2013)

It's officially a Peters guitar!


----------



## Khoi (Apr 19, 2013)

one of the most mindblowing top and finish I've ever seen!


----------



## celticelk (Apr 22, 2013)

New bridge, with saddles:


----------



## celticelk (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## celticelk (May 25, 2013)

...I have no words.


----------



## Erockomania (May 25, 2013)

damn dude. damn.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 26, 2013)

Can't say for sure if I'm digging the pickups covers/tail piece. Their color, at first glance, doesn't seem to fit to me. The more I look at it though, the more it's growing on me. That aside, I'm loving this thing. That last picture with it all coming together is just great, and I can safely say I really want one. Seriously, that is one sexy top.

Edit: Also, that neck joint is what love is made of.


----------



## Andromalia (May 26, 2013)

D.A.T T.O.P
Not finding the covers go well with the top colors though.


----------



## MyNameIsMatty (May 26, 2013)

As soon as I saw that neck joint, I knew this guitar was going to be a f%#king beauty. The finish is fantastic and wow. dat wooden hardware...


----------



## welsh_7stinger (May 26, 2013)

That.....top....is.... BEAUTIFUL


----------



## celticelk (May 26, 2013)

The hardware pieces are black walnut to match the body (as opposed to the top). Personally, I like the contrast. And yeah, both the top and the neck heel are way beyond anything I'd have imagined prior to Shad's photos.


----------



## celticelk (Jun 8, 2013)

It's here! Official NGD post coming later this weekend; in the meantime, you can enjoy one of Shad's photos:






EDIT: Oh, and this one:


----------



## technomancer (Jun 8, 2013)

That looks fantastic


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## celticelk (Jun 9, 2013)

NGD is up!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/240086-ngd-peters-ranger-7-string.html


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Jun 10, 2013)

That top is unreal! What's his pricing like if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## celticelk (Jun 10, 2013)

MikeDojcsak said:


> That top is unreal! What's his pricing like if you don't mind my asking?



Check his website: Peters Instruments| how to order your custom guitar


----------

